# Is there a recommended ‘go to’ or ‘best’ French Press?



## Medikamina (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey,

I'm in the market for a new French Press to replace me ~£5 Tesco one.

I mostly make espresso based drinks but would usually get the French Press out for drinks of between 2 and 6 if visitors are around!

Any suggestions?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Not what you asked sorry but I'd be tempted to get a large clever dripper, I'm really impressed with mine. I have a French press but it doesn't ever get used really.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't think so, especially not if you're using a french press method where you don't use the strainer (e.g. the 'Hoffman' popularised/cupping one).If you do, I suppose quality and availablity of replacement mesh is a thing.

Double walled, perhaps? But even so, that volume of water isn't going to cool very quickly...I don't consider it an issue when doing long brews in a single walled glass FP.


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 31, 2016)

Espro P7. Love it.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

You know, I really like mine. It's a plastic bodum one. The filter has a silicon edge for a good seal and cleaner cup, though makes little difference compared to the Hoffman method with a normal one (which doesn't work great on mine due to the seal!).

Main thing in it's favour is it is plastic! Great for travel, big, weighs nothing, can't break.


----------



## arjunmal (May 10, 2017)

Also can back the Bodum, very easy to disassemble for cleaning


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

I've bought the Meelio - stainless steel variant. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MUWYSO8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Lasting really nicely. Find glass variants just keep breaking.


----------

